# Skate Shoot Skate



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

A quick video of me messing around with my slingshot.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Badass


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats why you rock dude. On point bud.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! In my state as soon as those cars went by and saw me with a slingshot-cops would have been called!!!!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*What a cool vid.*


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Beautiful slingshot, good shooting ????

Gửi từ ASUS_Z00AD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome video! Nice shots!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone, I'm lucky to have close neighbors as friends and an empty heavily wooded lot to shoot into.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting! For me, the hardest part would be mastering the dern skateboard!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I dig that slingshot.. great shooting..


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Excellent shooting! For me, the hardest part would be mastering the dern skateboard!!!!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


 :yeahthat:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice video man, hahaha. Always entertaining.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Cool! In my state as soon as those cars went by and saw me with a slingshot-cops would have been called!!!!!!


About that it's happened to me, apparently 2! The first time they let it pass the second they came for me, so in my defense, 1 pigeons are not protected any way, 2 I'm not shooting a firearm, 3 the city spend money getting rid of them, 4 I have a license and a hunters safety, 5 I killed a bird with a perfect headshot while they were watching. Apparently the only problem was I was under a bridge so I might hit a car on the highway with a marble, clay ball, or lead.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

And on your shooting, nice catty, nice shot, sweet penny! 27 or 22 inch?


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Super Badassness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

narly!!!


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

CanH8r said:


> A quick video of me messing around with my slingshot.


narly!!!


----------

